# Kayak Livewell



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Here it is. I will have 9 rod holders on my yak now...I only take 5 rods usually. It holds 5.5 gallons of working water. I think it should do the trick for a couple dozen cigs. I will have a live bait next time I encounter a Sail! It runs on a small 12v and uses a 360gph bilge pump.


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

thats a pretty sweet looking one right there


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice job my friend.:bowdown Love to see pics of how it looks on the yak:letsdrink


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

That sir is as slick as whale snot.


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

That is cool, Tex!


----------



## BlueWaterMafiaPro (Jan 23, 2009)

i love it how much can i get one for $$$$????


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Ill throw it in if you buy my 26' Wellcraft for 15000....thats a heck of a deal!


----------



## The Raven (Oct 8, 2007)

Looks like 5.5gal x 8.4lbs/gal is 46.2 lbs of additional weight, in addition to battery and the unit weight.

What are we looking at, here...75lbs fulland in place? Tried it yet?


----------



## YakFlies (Oct 3, 2008)

He hasn't tried it on his kayak yet, but I don't think its going to be too much weight. I have a cooler on the back of my hobie with 25-35lbs of ice plus food, drinks, bait and fish, and I can't tell that much difference from when it's empty (except dragging it back to the truck). 

I think the live well is gonna total out to about 60lbs total filled with water (and the battery) and maybe 75lbs full of cigs.


----------



## Hobie X 2 (Feb 3, 2009)

an we get info on where you got the container?


----------



## Turbow (Mar 7, 2008)

Very high-speed. Awesome job on it. You could market that easy.


----------



## YakFlies (Oct 3, 2008)

He got the container at petsmart...for just under $40.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Man that is awesome!


----------



## BlueWaterMafiaPro (Jan 23, 2009)

That Livewell is Sweet!!!! But its Big. I looked at the containers last nite....


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *[email protected] (2/9/2009)*Ill throw it in if you buy my 26' Wellcraft for 15000....thats a heck of a deal!


Is that $15,000 or $150.00:banghead:banghead


----------



## Sgt SeaSick (Jun 1, 2009)

What did you use for the battery box? And how does it drain?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

It is just a project box for the battery and it drains by overflow...I have been saying Im going to put a drain at the bottom so I can drain it but I just dump it out when I get to shore.


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 22, 2007)

I LIKE IT!!!!!!!

My livewell is a 5 gallon bucket and an aerator

Not fancy but it works!


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

that is amazing!! very very cool!! i smell a patent... you could make some serious dough if it works as good as it looks!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

This livewell is now for sale for 100$ It is in perfect condition and works excellent...I am selling it to upgrade to the 300$ Kayatank that Yakflies has. I will post an updated picture of it tonight. Pm me for my phone number. I have an easy 90 bucks in it with the 5 rod holders 35 dollar container 20 dollar bilge pump and the battery.


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Did you get the Kayatank yet ?? ... would like to see some pics of it installed , and a field report :letsparty


----------

